# Sick Piggie



## RMehta (May 24, 2015)

I'm going to try and include as much info as possible in this. I have an adult male guinea pig, Theo, who will be three this August. He had blood in his urine about 3ish weeks ago and I took him straight to the vet. The vet diagnosed him with a penis infection and prescribed hibiscrub (diluted) and baytril twice a day and metacam once a day to take down inflammation. He was then seen a week later and I was told to continue giving him hibiscrub once a day, baytril twice a day and no more metacam. 

He went back again a week later and they saw that there was still a white discharge on the area so stopped the baytril and told me to continue with the hibiscrub and put isathal cream on the infected area. The vet told me on the day when he next sees Theo, not to do anything so he can see how the treatment was working. I'd been doing this for a week and this Wednesday I went back to the vet and there was still a bit of discharge. Theo is also a nervous wee-er and kind of soaked tissue, a puppy pad and the vet table! The vet looked at a couple of their younger males and saw that they had no discharge and said that Theo might have a urine infection (due to the constant weeing) or still have a penis infection he's not too sure on what it could be. He instructed to keep applying the cream twice a day, hibiscrub twice a day and now baytril twice a day. I've also been changing his bedding daily so he's not sitting in his own urine (where as before I was changing it every 3 days). The vet said he might need to take samples from Theo and we have another appointment in 2 weeks but honestly the poor might is traumatised from going there and he hates the treatment! I guess what I'm asking here is; for an adult male is it normal to have discharge? (not sperm rods or boar glue) it's a white thick discharge and sometimes it's more than before sometimes less. I ask because the males the vet looked at were not adults. Sorry that this is so long!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

RMehta said:


> I'm going to try and include as much info as possible in this. I have an adult male guinea pig, Theo, who will be three this August. He had blood in his urine about 3ish weeks ago and I took him straight to the vet. The vet diagnosed him with a penis infection and prescribed hibiscrub (diluted) and baytril twice a day and metacam once a day to take down inflammation. He was then seen a week later and I was told to continue giving him hibiscrub once a day, baytril twice a day and no more metacam.
> 
> He went back again a week later and they saw that there was still a white discharge on the area so stopped the baytril and told me to continue with the hibiscrub and put isathal cream on the infected area. The vet told me on the day when he next sees Theo, not to do anything so he can see how the treatment was working. I'd been doing this for a week and this Wednesday I went back to the vet and there was still a bit of discharge. Theo is also a nervous wee-er and kind of soaked tissue, a puppy pad and the vet table! The vet looked at a couple of their younger males and saw that they had no discharge and said that Theo might have a urine infection (due to the constant weeing) or still have a penis infection he's not too sure on what it could be. He instructed to keep applying the cream twice a day, hibiscrub twice a day and now baytril twice a day. I've also been changing his bedding daily so he's not sitting in his own urine (where as before I was changing it every 3 days). The vet said he might need to take samples from Theo and we have another appointment in 2 weeks but honestly the poor might is traumatised from going there and he hates the treatment! I guess what I'm asking here is; for an adult male is it normal to have discharge? (not sperm rods or boar glue) it's a white thick discharge and sometimes it's more than before sometimes less. I ask because the males the vet looked at were not adults. Sorry that this is so long!


I'm no expert on guinea pigs but my daughter has had several and I know from her that guinea pigs can get bladder stones that can be quite common and that will tend to cause blood in the urine and infections. They can apparently get diabetes too which can lead to excessive drinking and urination and urinary tract infections. It may be wise to take him back and even get a second opinion.


----------



## Rudydog (Nov 15, 2014)

I agree a second opinion is needed, most vets know very little about treating guinea pigs in my experience. I had many boars in my time and no it is not normal for them to have a discharge as you describe. I wonder if this might be a fungal issue.. i would also be very careful with giving batryl for so long as it is very harsh on the gut and can cause further issues. The gps guy flora is very sensitive and batryl can cause loss of aperitite. Septrine is much more gentle but so far as I know is not licenced for Guinea pigs so not many vets will prescribe it. I recommend you post on https://www.theguineapigforum.co.uk
There are many very knowledgeable people on there who will advise and /or point you to a piggy savvy vet in your area. May also be worth dropping Chrissie at gorgeousguineas.com a quick note too, she is fab and very knowledgable and always happy to help. Good luck!


----------



## RMehta (May 24, 2015)

Rudydog said:


> I agree a second opinion is needed, most vets know very little about treating guinea pigs in my experience. I had many boars in my time and no it is not normal for them to have a discharge as you describe. I wonder if this might be a fungal issue.. i would also be very careful with giving batryl for so long as it is very harsh on the gut and can cause further issues. The gps guy flora is very sensitive and batryl can cause loss of aperitite. Septrine is much more gentle but so far as I know is not licenced for Guinea pigs so not many vets will prescribe it. I recommend you post on https://www.theguineapigforum.co.uk
> There are many very knowledgeable people on there who will advise and /or point you to a piggy savvy vet in your area. May also be worth dropping Chrissie at gorgeousguineas.com a quick note too, she is fab and very knowledgable and always happy to help. Good luck!


Thank you so much both you and Sled Dog Hotel! We have a specialist vet who I'll take him to see I wasn't able to take him to her as she's not open on Sundays. Hopefully she'll be able to diagnose him, she's quite good and prescribed Septrine for one of my brother's bunnies when she was ill. I suggested the bladder stones to the current vet and he dismissed it but I think it's worth checking into. I was thinking it could be diabetes but also a change in weather that's causing excessive drinking and weeing. I'll take a look at the other forum and try and get in contact with Chrissie hopefully it can shed some light on what's going on with Theo! I'm worried about him having Baytril so often too as I've heard it can cause diarrhoea 

Thank you once again  I'll leave an update once I know more if anyone's interested!


----------



## Rudydog (Nov 15, 2014)

Glad you have a savvy vet on hand! Yes do let us know how you get on please, we like updates  hope Theo get a diagnostic and recovers quickly!


----------



## RMehta (May 24, 2015)

Trust me! she's a godsend  I definitely will thanks once again and I'll send Theo your best


----------



## RMehta (May 24, 2015)

@Rudydog @Sled dog hotel Hi again! sorry it's taken so long to update!

So we did the course of medication the vet agreed that long term use of the baytril was not in his best interest and took him off it about a week or so after our visit. Since then he had no puss/discharge around the area which was great. All was going well for about a month until he started bleeding heavily this morning so he went straight to the Blue Cross (running low on funds unfortunately) and they tested him for diabetes (none) did an x-ray for bladder stones thankfully he has none and they can't figure out what's wrong with his lower end. He's now on a higher dose from 0.6ml to 0.96 ml at the moment until his check in next Wed. Apart from hating the taste of Baytril he's still himself eating and drinking normally and weeing about the same amount as before.

I just want to thank you again for your help it means the world. I'll be updating the guys on the guinea pig forum too. I'm not sure we'll get a diagnosis or a permanent solution to Theo's problem but hopefully someone out there will have an answer!

R - x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

RMehta said:


> @Rudydog @Sled dog hotel Hi again! sorry it's taken so long to update!
> 
> So we did the course of medication the vet agreed that long term use of the baytril was not in his best interest and took him off it about a week or so after our visit. Since then he had no puss/discharge around the area which was great. All was going well for about a month until he started bleeding heavily this morning so he went straight to the Blue Cross (running low on funds unfortunately) and they tested him for diabetes (none) did an x-ray for bladder stones thankfully he has none and they can't figure out what's wrong with his lower end. He's now on a higher dose from 0.6ml to 0.96 ml at the moment until his check in next Wed. Apart from hating the taste of Baytril he's still himself eating and drinking normally and weeing about the same amount as before.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear he has been poorly again, hoping he will be better soon and you can get the problem permanently fixed this time.


----------



## RMehta (May 24, 2015)

Quick update we've had our second visit and it's looking up! So Theo had an ultrasound and they managed to pick up a bladder stone it's quite big! They said they couldn't see it on the x-ray because it was hiding. They're going to perform surgery today  and hopefully we'll have him back tomorrow and he'll be on the road to recovery! 

Thanks again and I'll let you know how he is when he's home!

R - x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

RMehta said:


> Quick update we've had our second visit and it's looking up! So Theo had an ultrasound and they managed to pick up a bladder stone it's quite big! They said they couldn't see it on the x-ray because it was hiding. They're going to perform surgery today  and hopefully we'll have him back tomorrow and he'll be on the road to recovery!
> 
> Thanks again and I'll let you know how he is when he's home!
> 
> R - x


 Glad They have found the cause now and hope the operation goes well.


----------



## RMehta (May 24, 2015)

Thank you so much! I'm glad we got there in the end. He's out of surgery and doing well came out about an hour ago they're just waiting for him to eat something so he can come home tomorrow.


----------



## Rudydog (Nov 15, 2014)

RMehta said:


> Thank you so much! I'm glad we got there in the end. He's out of surgery and doing well came out about an hour ago they're just waiting for him to eat something so he can come home tomorrow.


Thank you so much for the update. So glad you're getting there with it all and good on you for not giving up!! So many would with a Guinea pig  sending healing vibes for a speedy recovery xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

RMehta said:


> Thank you so much! I'm glad we got there in the end. He's out of surgery and doing well came out about an hour ago they're just waiting for him to eat something so he can come home tomorrow.


Glad it all went well wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## RMehta (May 24, 2015)

@Rudydog Ahh I'm sad to hear people would give up with a piggie they're such fun little guys! Thank to you and @Sled dog hotel for all your support it's meant so much to both of us and hopefully he keeps recovering he's eating now and drinking and his visit yesterday went well he has one final check up on friday and hopefully that'll be it and he'll be all recovered. I have to say though he does look sweet with his little shaved belly and his chicken legs are more prominent!  I'll miss it once the hair's grown back! I thought I would add a pic for you guys so you can see Theo and he squeaks his thanks!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

He looks very well now glad he is eating and drinking and making a good recovery. Hope everything goes well at his final check up.
They are endearing little animals my daughter as I mentioned has had Guinea pigs.


----------

